# Advice on suspension



## 200sx1.6 (Jan 7, 2006)

Hey I haven't posted here but I've been looking around here for awhile and noticed some of your suspension advice. I bought some eibach lowering springs and didd't kno they were so bad and was wondering if motivational rear mounts will work for my car instead of getting the shortened struts from them. I will get the shortened struts if needed j/w if that would work. 




P.S. This will be with koni bumpstops also


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

200sx1.6 said:


> Hey I haven't posted here but I've been looking around here for awhile and noticed some of your suspension advice. I bought some eibach lowering springs and didd't kno they were so bad and was wondering if motivational rear mounts will work for my car instead of getting the shortened struts from them. I will get the shortened struts if needed j/w if that would work.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


if you can find the ME rear strut mounts, get them. They are hella awesome. Second, get some AGX's as they will help our ride. and if you want, sell the prokits and get soem Eibach coilvers.


----------



## Shawn B (Oct 5, 2005)

200sx1.6 said:


> Hey I haven't posted here but I've been looking around here for awhile and noticed some of your suspension advice. I bought some eibach lowering springs and didd't kno they were so bad and was wondering if motivational rear mounts will work for my car instead of getting the shortened struts from them. I will get the shortened struts if needed j/w if that would work.
> P.S. This will be with koni bumpstops also


How much do you want to spend and what are your performance goals? Street use only, auto-x, road racing (on a track), drag racing (ditto, on a track)? Do you want a _performance_ suspension, or are you just looking to "slam it dude" for looks? 

With your B14 suspension you have very little travel. All conventional springs from the major manufacturers (Eibach, H&R, Dropzone, Tokico, Intrax, etc...) both drop the car too much and have too soft of a spring rate. The result is that you will riding quite a bit on your very nice Koni bumpstops. You cannot fix this dual-natured problem through the use of AGX's or custom shortened Koni's.

If you want a performance suspenion and not just a "rice drop" for looks, the ONLY conventional spring for you to consider is custom manufactured by Hypercoil. They are 300 lb front, 250 lb rear, and give you right at one (1) inch of drop. You may be able to obtain a pre-owned set on the classifieds, or get in on the next B14 Group Buy at SR20Forum.com. The Hyperco's work very well with the KYB AGX's, the two products were engineered to work together. Better than the AGX's in many regards would be custom shortened Koni's mated with the Hypercos. The Koni's being smoother, lifetime warrantied, re-buildable, 66% more travel vs. the AGX strut, and of course more expensive.

You also have a few coil-over suspension systems to consider from Ground Control, Tien, Progress (the top of the food chain), K-Sport, etc....

Right now you could increase the performance of your suspension using your OEM springs. First upgrade your wheel tire package to a lightwieght 15 or 16" rim with a sticky ass set of tires. Then buy some KYB AGX struts, get a FSTB/RSTB, and a Progress rear sway bar (three way adjustable with hiem link ends). Set the Progress RSB at soft or medium, carefull with the full hard setting or you may end up backwards. LOL. Get an OEM front sway bar from a 200sxSE-R, which I am _pretty sure_ has a bigger OEM front sway bar than the 1.6 cars (do the 1.6's even have an OEM fsb?). Call it a day. That set-up would inexpensively increase your street performance by a considerable margin. You wouldn't get a "drop" but the car would handle infinitely better, and you wouldn't be crashing your bumpstops over every divot in the road.

Good luck. 

*EDIT: * DUH....look above your thread on the main Suspension and Brakes page. Read all the stickies. Be enlightened. :cheers:


----------

